# Croaker Landing Fishing Pier



## mikedurrbeck (Apr 13, 2005)

Anybody tried it out yet? And does anyone have any info on it or a number I can call? Thanks in advance  

Mike


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*kewl*

another great pier , york river st park 757--566--3036.....  good luck...5526 riverview rd willamsburg va


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

mikedurrbeck said:


> Anybody tried it out yet? And does anyone have any info on it or a number I can call? Thanks in advance
> 
> Mike


Here's a link to my report from Sunday.


----------



## mikedurrbeck (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I may pass on it and try out the James River Pier instead.

Mike


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

*Croaker Landing Pier*

I happened to fish that pier last Saturday. If you go there, you need to get a spot on the T-section at the end, unless the fish are really in a feeding frenzy and the tide is coming in or near its peak. The reason is that the water around the pier is very shallow, so shallow in fact that I could see the swivel connecting my bottom rig (basic 2 hook version) after flipping it out about 10 feet from the pier. Unless it is at night (the pier closes at dusk) and even then it is not very likely, I don't imagine one will find too many croakers bustin' topwater baits. Once I got to the end of the pier, I was able to catch about 8 keepers (12" to 15") and give a few away in about 2 hours.


----------

